# Slick boarding headphones



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

I just got a pair of Skullcandy Hesh's and I absolutely love them. I listen to heavier music and the kick and bass are super punchy. PLus they actually look pretty cool. I got mine from an eBay store called "2inch24 dot com" They took my offer of 40 bucks and shipped same day. I'd check 'em out if you're looking to get some new headphones for the mountain.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, skullcandy makes some good stuff, but a lot of people hate it.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

alotta people say the sound quality sucks but they are more then good enough for me, i have smokin buds and i thought they sounded great but i guess not according to the sound geeks lol. the price cant be beat either..


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

totally dude. people who say they can hear the difference are trying to justify paying 200+ for a pair of headphones, lolz


----------



## deepakhj (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been rocking a pair of Sennheiser PX100... only $35 

Sounds quality is A+++.. way better than Skullcandy.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

martianlor said:


> I just got a pair of Skullcandy Hesh's and I absolutely love them. I listen to heavier music and the kick and bass are super punchy. PLus they actually look pretty cool. I got mine from an eBay store called "2inch24 dot com" They took my offer of 40 bucks and shipped same day. I'd check 'em out if you're looking to get some new headphones for the mountain.


do you find them a little large for the slopes? I have some GI's and never even took them to the slopes wth me. They sound decent but I just think they may be a little big for boarding.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't really like earbuds on the slope, but they are alright I bought some 50 dollar JBL's and they are sickk, but I might get these Lowrider [SK-LR] : Skullcandy just because they look good and I am thinking about getting a blue jacket.


----------

